# A software to host Midi input Devices



## MoeWalsaad (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello,
I'm looking for a way, maybe a software to host my Midi input devices,

This idea popped up to my mind because I face the problem that my DAW (Cubase) doesn't recognize some USB Midi input devices if it was turned on after the DAW is lunched, so when I forget to turn on my midi devices I will need to restart the DAW, which of course that brings headache and wastes time.

*So maybe there is a 3rd party software that is designed to Host midi inputs aside, then to be wired to my DAW.*

*is there is such a thing?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes, this exists. But the disadvantages might outweigh the advantages. For Windows, you can look at the very old MIDI-Ox (I don't know for sure that runs on Windows 10) or the more recent Soundigy MIDI Patchbay (free) and MIDI Patchbay Extended. With both of these you would also have to use LoopMIDI or LoopBE in between the patchbay software and Cubase or other DAW.

I don't know what exists for the Mac platform.

For your purpose, you would have to make sure that the patchbay application recognizes MIDI hardware that is turned on after the patchbay software starts up. Otherwise, you just have the same problem you have with Cubase. (Incidentally one small but nice touch in Studio One is that it prompts you when your MIDI hardware is not available on startup.)

Another potential disadvantage is increased latency -- the amount of time it takes data from your hardware to get through the interface and operating system and reach your DAW. This might be worth it if you need to merge MIDI data from multiple sources into one DAW input, or conversely split a MIDI source to control multiple applications at the same time. Otherwise I'm skeptical.

For myself personally, I would have the same problem remembering to start up the patchbay software that I have remembering to turn on my MIDI controller.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 5, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> I don't know what exists for the Mac platform



Audio MIDI Setup. It's built in (installed automatically), and all Mac DAWs talk directly to it, so it knows right away if you plug in or remove a USB MIDI device.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 5, 2019)

Because I was using multiple DAWs and some ports only allow one to be connected, I used a combination of Max and loopMidi so everything ended up on virtual ports. If I wanted to turn on a device I just had to restart the Max patch and it would then show up in all DAWs.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 5, 2019)

I forgot about Max. I think of it as being part of Live Suite, but of course it's available independently of Live. There would be a learning curve because it is, in effect, a programming language.

A free alternative to Max is Miller Puckette's Pure Data (PD). Again, there would be a learning curve. In return for climbing it, though, you would get to build exactly what you want, no more and no less.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 6, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> There would be a learning curve because it is, in effect, a programming language.



Learning curve eliminated


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 6, 2019)

I use midipatchbay (the free one) to combine controllers and run it through Plogue Bidule to remap stuff.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Mar 6, 2019)

MoeWalsaad said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for a way, maybe a software to host my Midi input devices,
> 
> This idea popped up to my mind because I face the problem that my DAW (Cubase) doesn't recognize some USB Midi input devices if it was turned on after the DAW is lunched, so when I forget to turn on my midi devices I will need to restart the DAW, which of course that brings headache and wastes time.
> ...


All you need is a big Post-it near your computer with the mention « Don’t forget your Midi input devices first, dude! »


----------

